
Oracle and Apple Announce OpenJDK Project for OSX (Henrik on Java) - jeeringmole
http://blogs.oracle.com/henrik/2010/11/oracle_and_apple_announce_openjdk_project_for_osx.html
======
bbatsell
This happened a month ago.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1897648>

~~~
jeeringmole
hmmm... I just posted the link from the newsletter I received today
([http://www.oracle.com/us/dm/h2fy11/62500-java-developer-
news...](http://www.oracle.com/us/dm/h2fy11/62500-java-developer-
newsletter-194600.html?msgid=3-2961338464)) ... should have been paying
attention better in November, I guess

